# EN: dont - of which / whose - for people & objects



## Jeddo

Bonjour.

Tout d'abord pardonnez-moi de poser cette question en français.

D'après mes souvenirs le pronom "whose" (pour traduire "dont", "desquels", etc.) ne s'applique qu'à des personnes et pas à des objets, pouvez-vous me le confirmer ?

Merci d'avance.

*Note des modérateurs :* Un très grand nombre de discussions ont été fusionnées pour créer ce fil.


----------



## Denis the fatalist

Je crains pouvoir confirmer, moi je mettrais "of which" pour des objets. Mais je suis un peu "vieille France"....


----------



## Riaounette

En effet "whose" ne s'applique qu'à des personnes (voire des animaux domestiques dans certaines cas particuliers ou pour des personnifications).

Pour les objets il faut utiliser "which" tout court.

Ex:
Cette belle robe, dont le prix est très élevé, ne me va pas.
This lovely dress, which price is very high, doesn't fit me.

Bonne journée!


----------



## Argyll

Bonjour,

*whose*, contrairement à ce qui est dit dans les réponses précédentes, s'applique aussi bien aux choses qu'au personnes. Il s'est substitué à *of which* depuis longtemps.

Dans l'exemple de Riaounette, la relative, pour appliquer correctement la règle ancienne, devrait être *the price of which is very high*.


----------



## eyesofsky

However you will probably come across "whose" used colloquially by natives in this context... I suspect our level of English grammar is worse than most foreigners, as we don't seem to get taught it in school!


----------



## Riaounette

J'ai toujours appris en classe que "whose" était réservé aux personnes, sauf pour l'interrogation "Whose car is this?" par exemple.

Mais apparemment la règle est plus complexe. 

Voici ce que j'ai trouvé pour prolonger la réponse de Argyll. Il semblerait que le pronom "whose" soit plus approprié avant un nom et la tournure "which" plus appropriée avant un verbe.

Ex:
This lovely dress, whose price is very high, doesn't fit me.
(whose est moins lourd que la tournure of which)
OR This lovely dress, which is very expensive, doesn't fit me.


----------



## Sigismond

"sauf pour l'interrogation "Whose car is this?" "

L'exemple est mal choisi puisque whose renvoie au propriétaire de la voiture.


----------



## Argyll

Riaounette said:


> This lovely dress, whose price is very high, doesn't fit me.
> (whose est moins lourd que la tournure of which)
> OR This lovely dress, which is very expensive, doesn't fit me.


Je crois en effet qu'en cas de doute, la solution passe par le choix du vocabulaire: trouver une formulation où le relatif puisse être sujet.


----------



## polgara

> Mais apparemment la règle est plus complexe.


Non, en fait, c'est tout simple: _Whose _marche pour tout (personnes et objets), sans exception.



> J'ai toujours appris en classe que "whose" était réservé aux personnes, sauf pour l'interrogation "Whose car is this?" par exemple.


  Dans "Whose car is this?", _whose_ fait référence à la personne à qui appartient la voiture, pas à la voiture elle-même.


----------



## Tinah

Hello,
here is what I found :

Whose = his, hers, our (possessive pron.)
Whom = him, her, us (object pron.)

hope it helps, somehow...


----------



## Tinah

oops... me suis trompée ! personne ne demandait pour "whom"... sorry !!!


----------



## mgarizona

Whatever anyone may have been taught, 'whose' is used for both people and objects, as has been stated.

A very common example:

It's an idea whose time has come!

To try to 'correct' that to something like 'an idea of which the time has come' would make anyone, even an Oxford don, seem silly.


----------



## pheelineerie

mgarizona said:


> To try to 'correct' that to something like 'an idea of which the time has come' would make anyone, even an Oxford don, seem silly.


 
I agree, and I think we subconsciously avoid this type of construction.

For example, instead of saying "the car whose windows were broken" we'd say "the car with broken windows" and "this dress, which is very expensive, doesn't fit me" etc...


----------



## orc13

Je pense qu'on va éviter le genre de phrase que Riaounette nous a proposé et le formuler plutôt comme l'a fait Argyll :

This lovely dress, *which is very expensive*...
which has a lace collar... (and not like the French: _dont le col est en dentelle) _etc.

J'ai du mal à trouver un exemple où l'on utilise "whose" pour un objet, mais je pense que c'est tout à fait possible.

Par ailleurs, à ce jour on ne dirait jamais à l'oral et que rarement à l'écrit (sauf en cas très formel) "the price of which is very high".

Encore, il nous faudrait un exemple précis je pense ! Je ne sais pas ce qui disent les grammaires, mais il ne faut pas toujours s'y fier à 100% ; les usages qu'elles proposent peuvent sembler viellots aujourd'hui, surtout à l'oral.


----------



## ihaveaquestion

how could i translate "cette étude, _dont les détails seront exposées plus tard_, constitue..." from french to english?

i am afraid _whose _is not appropriate for there is no possession. then should i say "this study, _of which_ we will explain the details further down..."

thnks


----------



## Arrius

*This study, the details of which will be shown/revealed later/below*. I haven't used_ whose_ because that is less usual with things.


----------



## Thomas Tompion

We might also sometimes leave out the the:

This study, details of which..................


----------



## tilt

I would have say that _This study, which details will be shown later..._ was an option (_which _being equivalent for things to _who _for people as well as to _whose_).
Is it correct or not?


----------



## Canard

tilt: No, unfortunately "which" does not work there.


----------



## floc

Hi, Salut!
Je voudrais traduire "un produit dont nous connaissons la composition", mais j'ai un doute sur la préposition à utiliser...
Est ce que les traductions suivantes sont correctes? : 
--> "A product of which we know the composition"
--> "A product of that we know the composition"
--> "A product that we know the composition"
--> "A product which we know the composition"
Merci pour votre aide/ Thank you for your help!


----------



## l'ornithorynque déchaîné

Je dirais: "... a product of which we know the composition." C'est aussi le plus correct. Mais chez nous on peut aussi dire: "... a product which we know the composition of" - qui n'est pas tres correct mais courant. (Comme on dit en anglais: "A preposition is something you shouldn't end a sentence with!")


----------



## b1947420

I agree with only one of the expressions, namely "a product of which we know the composition"


----------



## jann

And even more common, in American English at least:  _a product whose composition we know, whose composition is known_

It is possible to use _who/whose_ when speaking of things too, not just people.


----------



## Nadineniu

Un gros doute sur mes bases de grammaire anglaise .

_Ce domaine est très réglementé et soumis à de nombreuses lois *dont *les objectifs principaux sont la protection..._

_*Whose*? _

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## teetee

Hello!

I guess i might say something like ... subject to numerous laws, the main objectives of which are protection.

hope this helps
Teetee


----------



## Outsider

_Whose_ est correcte, mais cela sonne un peut formel en anglais. _Of which_, comme a dit Teetee, est plus courant.


----------



## Maître Capello

(emphasis mine)





teetee said:


> ... subject to numerous laws, the main objectives *of which* are protection.



Would the following sentence be also correct?

…_ subject to numerous laws *of which* the main objectives are protection…_


----------



## eb110262

Maître Capello said:


> Would the following sentence be also correct?
> …_ subject to numerous laws *of which* the main objectives are protection…_



Yes


----------



## minipousse

Hello, je voudrais traduire la phrase suivante : " on les envoie dans des écoles *dont* on ne connait pas les professeurs " je ne suis pas sûre de ma traduction ici, je propose :

"we send them to schools whose??? teachers we don't know " je sens que ce n'est pas juste, j'ai toujours un souci avec les pronoms relatifs , merci pour votre aide !


----------



## misterk

Yes, whose is correct.
We might also say "We send them to schools where we don't know the teachers."


----------



## blacklagoon

misterk is on the target.  Je suis d'accord.


----------



## rsm33

You are right to be a bit worried about this.
As you will know, an inanimate object such as a school takes "which" rather than "who". 
As a consequence, some writers try to avoid using "whose" in relation to inanimate objects and try to use "of which" instead. 
Sometimes "of which" is better than "whose", but often it can sound very awkward and on occasions be almost impossible to understand.
eg
(i) "Rugby, the rules of which are complicated, is a game ..." is in my opinion better than "Rugby, whose rules are complicated, is a game ..." Better because we are being consistent about which/who and of which/whose.
(ii) "Rugby, of whose rules I am ignorant, is a game ..." is better than "Rugby, of the rules of which I am ignorant, is a game ..." Better because the latter sentence is so awkward as to sound like gibberish.
Eventually, we come to your sentence:
"We send them to schools whose teachers we don't know" is, in my opinion, better than "We send them to schools, the teachers of which we don't know".
I wouldn't go so far as to say that the first sentence is "correct", but it is certainly more "acceptable" than the more "strictly correct" second sentence.
By the way, my remarks above are only about written English. Hardly anybody would use the "of which" construction in speech.


----------



## memel

Bonsoir,

J'hésite avec plusieurs pronoms pour traduire "dont" dans la phrase suivante:

"I gain extensive experience at your organisation *which /for which /of which / from which*... I appreciate the objectives and ethical values"

quel serait le pronom le plus approprié?

merci


----------



## Seeda

Bonsoir, je pense qu'il faudrait utiliser *whose* :

_whose objectives and ethical values I..._

En outre, j'ai un doute quant au verbe _appreciate_ mais je n'ai pas de meilleure suggestion


----------



## joueurdebasson

Bonsoir,
En tant qu'anglophone natif, comme le dit Seeda, "whose objectives and ethical values I..." marche bien dans la phrase.  Par contre, la personnification des objets inanimés dans un tel contexte n'est pas tout à fait correcte, voire agrammaticale.  Selon les normativistes il faudrait dire "of which".  Si cette phrase est dans une communication formelle, e.g. une lettre de motivation (comme il me le semble), j'utiliserais la tournure avec "of which".

Le temps du verbe "gain" est aussi important à noter.  S'il s'agit d'une lettre de motivation, il vaudrait mieux mettre "gain" soit au futur soit au conditionnel.

Je crois que le choix du verbe "appreciate" convient ici.  On pourrait aussi utiliser "hold in high regards" ou "value".

J'espère que cela vous aide.


----------



## I Heart Punctuation

C'est vrai que "whose" n'est pas correcte, mais moi, je trouve la phrase "of which" empoté dans ce contexte.  On peut dire, "...your organisation, which has objectives and ethical values I value/appreciate/admire."


----------



## babaz

Bonjour,

Je reste avec une petite incertitude dès que je souhaite utiliser "dont" en anglais. Communément, on le traduit par "whose", mais je sais qu'il ne s'agit pas de l'unique possibilité, et j'ignore si cette possibilité est dans tous les cas correcte.

Dans, for instance (j'aime bien le snobisme de l'expression...) :

"L'émission dont il m'a parlé."
"The programme whose he spole to me" (?)

Merci


----------



## Michelvar

Bonjour, 

whose c'est seulement lorsqu'on fait référence à des personnes.

Jetez un œil ici, c'est instructif.  http://www.wordreference.com/fren/dont


----------



## babaz

Merci pour le lien.

A en croire quelques exemples qui y figurent, whose ne s'applique pas cependant qu'aux personnes : a sofa whose covers are removable.

Et je ne vois pas ce qui distingue ces deux cas :

un canapé dont les housses sont amovibles a sofa *whose* covers are removable;
un concours dont le lauréat gagnera‥ a competition the winner *of which* will receive‥;


----------



## Michelvar

Ha, en effet, alors mes certitudes vacillent, et nous allons attendre les explications éclairées du prochain native qui passe par là...


----------



## babaz

du prochain natif, en français. 

Merci


----------



## doinel

L'émission dont il m'a parlé : il m'a parlé de l'émission .
The program he told me about .
Dont est un poison à traduire,selon sa fonction.
Il y a d'autres liens sur ce forum.


----------



## étudiante_hp

En apprendant français « dont » est un mot difficile, parce qu’on n’utilise pas les phrases « which » ou « whose » en anglais aussi souvent que le français utilise « dont ». 

  “The show he spoke to me about” me semble mieux que “The show which he spoke to me about”, mais ils sont corrects tous les deux.


----------



## babaz

Thank you!
And what do you feel viscerally when you read (sorry to make you read such horrors...) : "The show whose he spoke to me (about)" ?
(I have understood this form was wrong and why.)


----------



## étudiante_hp

Ce n'est pas une phrase terrible, mais l'émission n'est pas une personne, donc c'est déroutant


----------



## babaz

Mais dans "a sofa whose covers are removable", sofa n'est pas une personne non plus, et là, c'est a priori bon.

On m'a expliqué par message privé que c'était parce que "whose" est un pronom possessif, et que (donc) "covers" appartenant au "sofa", "whose" peut s'y référer (contrairement à l'émission, n'appartenant à personne).

A moins que... si je suis le réalisateur de cette émission, si elle "m'appartient", le "the show whose"... vous semble-t-il effectivement se justifier alors ?


----------



## OLN

_whose_ est un pronom possessif et *rien d'autre.*

Un canapé dont les housses sont amovibles a sofa *whose* covers are removable; possessif / génitif (the sofa's covers)

"L'émission dont il m'a parlé."
"The programme whose he spoke to me" n'a pas de sens parce que _dont_ est ici le pronom relatif introduisant la proposition subordonnée relative "il m'a parlé".

_The programme_ _whose author is X won an award._ Là, oui.

Revoir la grammaire française !


----------



## Michelvar

OLN said:


> _whose_ est un pronom possessif et *rien d'autre.*



Évidemment, c'est tout de suite plus clair vu sous cet angle au lieu de vouloir à tout prix faire coïncider "whose" et "dont"! Merci OLN!


----------



## étudiante_hp

Je crois que vous êtes correct... si on parle de qulequechose qui appartenant à l'émission on utiliserait "whose".

Alors...

The show which he was spoke to me about.

The show whose characters are interesting.

Mais je préfère "the show he spoke to me about" à la conversation.

Je suis désolée si ma poste première était incorrecte. La gramaire anglaise est difficile pour moi à decrire


----------



## babaz

Parlerais-tu de pronom possessif en français pour ce "dont" (l'immeuble dont un appartement...) ?

Un pronom possessif me semblait être simplement les expressions du type "le mien", "le tien", tout de suite suivies d'un verbe.

Dans "a competition the winner of which will receive", ce "of which" peut être remplacé par "whose", n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## doinel

Dont est un pronom relatif , et s'applique aux personnes et aux choses:
J'aime ma mère dont le sourire est si doux . Whose ...


----------



## JamesM

OLN said:


> _whose_ est un pronom possessif et *rien d'autre.*
> 
> Un canapé dont les housses sont amovibles a sofa *whose* covers are removable; possessif / génitif (the sofa's covers)
> 
> "L'émission dont il m'a parlé."
> "The programme whose he spoke to me" n'a pas de sens parce que _dont_ est ici le pronom relatif introduisant la proposition subordonnée relative "il m'a parlé".
> 
> _The programme_ _whose author is X won an award._ Là, oui.



I agree.  To make a parallel, you are proposing a sentence which is the equivalent of "a sofa whose are removable" when you say "The programme whose he spoke to me".  We are missing the noun that goes with "whose".  "The programme whose *details* he spoke to me about" would work, but that's not the meaning of the original sentence.


----------



## pyan

babaz said:


> Dans "a competition the winner of which will receive", ce "of which" peut être remplacé par "whose", n'est-ce pas ?



I think so.
A competition, the winner of which will receive a trophy from Babaz, will be held in June 2011.

A competition, of which the winner will receive a trophy from Babaz, will be held in June 2011.

A competition, whose winner will receive a trophy from Babaz, will be held in June 2011. (But I prefer the first two.)

(Sorry about the answer in English .)


----------



## doinel

Selon Bled , cours supérieur d'orthographe  Editions Hachette, manuel de référence pour des millions de petits français , dont est aussi  un pronom relatif


----------



## babaz

pronom "possessif" écriviez-vous plus haut. en est-ce également un ?


----------



## OLN

babaz said:


> Parlerais-tu de pronom possessif en français pour ce "dont" (l'immeuble dont un appartement...) ? "L'immeuble dont un appartement est vide a été ravagé par les flammes", par exemple ?


_dont_ est un* pronom relatif* ; il remplace le pronom relatif précédé de la préposition *de  *:de qui, de quoi, duquel, etc. ; il introduit une subordonnée relative.

babaz, on ne peut pas se substituer un manuel de grammaire. Il en existe d'excellents. 



> Dans "a competition the winner of which will receive", ce "of which" peut être remplacé par "whose", n'est-ce pas ?


"a competition whose winner + verb..., verb..." est évidemment une construction similaire.


----------



## babaz

OLN said:


> _dont_ est un* pronom relatif* ; il remplace le pronom relatif précédé de la préposition *de  *:de qui, de quoi, duquel, etc.) ; il introduit une subordonnée relative.
> 
> babaz, on ne peut pas se substituer un manuel de grammaire. Il en existe d'excellents.


Merci pour ta réponse, mais tu as écrit auparavant :


> whose est un pronom possessif et rien d'autre.


Ma question consistait à te demander si le dont correspondant au whose anglais était lui aussi un pronom possessif (par "conservation des fonctions au fil des traductions...").

Merci


----------



## OLN

> Ma question consistait à te demander si le dont correspondant au whose  anglais était lui aussi un pronom possessif (par "conservation des  fonctions au fil des traductions...").


Il me semble que j'ai écrit deux fois que _dont_ est un pronom relatif.
whose est relatif "possessif" seulement.
Bescherelle, _La grammaire anglaise_, Hatier, 1997, p. 270-280 : Les subordonnées relatives ; Les proposition relatives appositives ;"_Whose_ est la forme du génitif de who ; _whose_ établit une relation de parenté ou d'appartenance entre l'antécédent et le nom qui le suit ; l'antécédent peut être humain ou non." "N’établissez pas de parallèle abusif entre _dont_ et _whose_. _Dont_ peut être traduit de différentes manières". Nombreux exemples sur ces pages.


----------



## azert1234

Hello,
I can't remember what is the correct form to say: "un livre dont le titre est XXX".
Should I say:
a book which title is... or a book whose title is... ? 
Don't we use "whose" for humans only?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Donaldos

_which_ n'exprime pas la possession à lui seul.

Tu pourrais éventuellement dire _a book the title *of* which ..._ mais on dira que la construction manque de simplicité.

Pas vraiment de problème avec _whose_ : même s'il peut rappeler le relatif _who_, on peut correctement l'utiliser avec des inanimés et dire _a book whose title_...

Mais on peut surtout faire plus court et plus simple si l'on s'écarte un peu de la structure française : _a book entitled ..._


----------



## Walt Whitman

"A book whose title is..." is correct. "Whose" can refer back to people or things.
You can also say, "A book the title of which is..." (when it refers back to things).
WW

Sorry, Donaldos posted a few seconds before me.


----------



## azert1234

thanks a lot !!!


----------



## BAlfson

How about: "This lovely, expensive dress ..."

I know I'll make a few here uncomfortable, but I find that many native-francophone speakers of English over-use "whose" for inanimate objects.  Maybe it's because _dont_ is used often in French whereas in English we're more likely to construct thoughts with adjectives or germanic combined words.

Cheers - Bob


----------



## Assurancetourix

Conversely I find that may native English speakers over use constructions with _of which _when _whose_ is perfectly grammatical and far more elegant. Quite possibly this is because at some point they have absorbed the idea - reflected in the discussion above but not in the dictionary - that _whose _can only refer to a person.


----------



## aeb31

Bonjour à tous,

Je cherche à traduire : liste des références dont le stock de câble diffère de la quantité saisie dans la base et j'ai un problème avec le "dont".

Voici ma proposition : list of the references whom cable stock is not in accordance with the quantity entered in the base.

Cela vous paraît-il correct ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## snarkhunter

A mon avis, pas trop...

Il me semble que l'usage de "who/whom/whose" est plutôt réservé à des _personnes_, d'habitude.

Moi, je pense que j'utiliserais plutôt "for which" dans un tel cas.

... Mais une confirmation par un anglophone natif sera évidemment préférable !


----------



## Transfer_02

You could also use "where"

A list of part numbers/references where the physical inventory does not match the quantity in the database.


----------



## Kelly B

I prefer Snarkhunter's _for which._


----------



## Oddmania

What about _A list of references with an inventory that doesn't match the quantity... _? (basing myself upon Transfer's suggestion).


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Nothing difficult here: it's _whose_.

Une idée dont le moment est venu.
An idea whose time has come.

Départements français dont la préfecture n'est pas la plus grande ville: ...
French _départements _whose _préfecture _is not their biggest town: ...

So, in the OP's example: _references whose (...) does not tally with the _[probably]_ database._


----------



## Transfer_02

Enquiring Mind said:


> Nothing difficult here: it's _whose_.
> 
> So, in the OP's example: _references whose (...) does not tally with the _[probably]_ database._



But in that case what would you put for (...) ?
What can a reference "possess"?

It sounds rather literary to me and not appropriate for logistics/IT-speak.  I agree that "whose" is a grammatical transposition of "dont", but I just don't think it works so well in this context.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

" ... references, whose cable stock(s) do(es) not tally ...''

There is a misapprehension that ''whose'' cannot be used in relation to inanimate items. Of course it can, in any context.  _Whose_ is a possessive pronoun *and *a relative pronoun. 

''Jones is promoting _the film, whose_ new 14-minute Arabic-dubbed trailer ...'' (source)
'' ... expand the saved view tree until _the reference whose_ display state is to be changed is displayed.'' (source)
''... the Eroica is still considered by some to maintain the tradition of _the symphony whose_ primary weight is'... '' (source)
''... take _the cable whose_ color corresponds to the laptop color you selected on the menu panel ...'' (source)
''...  rarer still is _the novel whose_ story is comprised by a single narrator,...'' (source)
'' ... This was _the opera whose_ first performance (...) led to such cacophonous whistling that ..." (source)
'' ... This is an English _language forum whose_ aim is ...'' (source) 
(ad infinitum)


----------



## frenchifried

I agree with Enquiring Mind. […]


----------



## Transfer_02

[…] I have no problem with using _whose _​in a relative clause where the subject is inanimate.

But my point was more to do with the (lexical) context which in this case is logistics/accounting:  we are "talking numbers".  In mathematics it is quite natural to use "where" to refer to the relationship between variables in an equation:  _*where* a is equal to 2b + c.  _or_, _ .._.*where* a represents the items in inventory and b represents the quantity in the database.
_
Another suggestion:

_List of references with physical inventory discrepancies._


----------



## Sedulia

aeb31 said:


> list of the references whom cable stock is not in accordance with the quantity entered in the base.



"Whom" is not correct here. French _dont_ is often difficult to translate into English as we don't have one word for it.

You certainly can, and indeed often must, use "whose" in English as a possessive referring to non-humans, because there is no another word possible (there is a non-human alternative, for example, with who/that or whom/what). Sentences like "the bear whose cubs..." or "the house whose windows" ... may sound odd, and it may be best to avoid them, but they're not at all incorrect.

Transfer_02's suggestion to use "where" is a way around the problem.

I might translate it, "list of references where the [quantity of] cable stock does not match the quantity entered in the [data] base."


----------



## Takido

Bonjour,

En prenant pour exemple le morceau de phrase «des images dont les valeurs ne peuvent être calculées», quelle est la meilleure façon de traduire le «dont» ?
Plusieurs possibilités me viennent à l'esprit :

_images which values cannot be computed_ : c'est la tournure que j'ai l'habitude de lire/entendre mais on m'a expliqué qu'elle était incorrecte.
_images whose values cannot be computed _: on m'a proposé cette version en correction une première fois.
_images the values of which cannot be computed _: autre correction qui m'a été suggérée.
La proposition avec _whose _me paraîtrait plus adaptée si le sujet (_images)_ était une personne puisque dans ma tête, _whose_ implique _who_. J'ai un peu de mal avec la dernière proposition.
Quelqu'un saurait-il me dire laquelle de ces trois solutions (ou une autre, d'ailleurs) est la bonne ?

Merci !


----------



## Maître Capello

La première phrase est en effet incorrecte parce qu'elle veut dire : _les images que les valeurs ne peuvent être calculées_. 

Pour dire _dont_, il y a deux possibilités :

a) _whose_ – C'est la version la plus naturelle pour beaucoup d'anglophones. Ce tour est employé depuis de nombreux siècles pour faire référence tant à des personnes qu'à des choses, mais il est encore critiqué par certains lorsque l'antécédent n'est pas un animé.

b) _of which_ – C'est la version la plus correcte grammaticalement parlant, mais cela conduit parfois à des tournures peu naturelles et laborieuses.​


----------



## Takido

Merci ! Je me suis donc fourvoyé pendant toutes ces années.
J'opte pour la dernière proposition : _images the values of which cannot be computed_.


----------



## snarkhunter

Maître Capello said:


> b) _of which_ – C'est la version la plus correcte grammaticalement parlant, mais cela conduit parfois à des tournures peu naturelles et laborieuses.


... dans ce cas, peut-être "for which" pourrait-il être envisagé ? Cela éviterait la tournure effectivement peut-être un peu compliquée que l'on est obligé d'utiliser avec "_of_ which".

D'autant que, d'un point de vue "fonctionnel", on ne considère pas les valeurs numériques d'une image habituellement/ Une image n'est pas "une" valeur (ni "des"), mais résulte d'un ensemble de valeurs.

Cela dit, je conçois que ce point de vue soit très discutable.


----------



## Oddmania

Il serait peut-être plus simple de dire _images *with *values you can't compute / images *with *values that can't be computed. _A l'oral, de manière très informelle, j'imagine qu'on pourrait également entendre _images you can't compute the values of._


----------



## Takido

Ah, oui, tout simplement. Je prends et vous remercie.
J'ai le «dont» assez facile à l'écrit, ça ne me facilite pas toujours la vie.


----------

